# Tabelle zentriert ausrichten (mit externer css Datei)



## Ritschi75 (19. Dezember 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich eine Tabelle align="center" formatieren möchte.
Wäre ja kein Problem, wenn man das in html machen würde, aber leider kann ich das nicht, da ich 2 verschiedene Designs für meine Website anbieten möchte. also externe .css Datei 1 oder externe .css Datei 2.
In der einen .css Datei möchte ich eben die Tabellen zentriert ausrichten und und in der anderen links. Ist das mit css irgendwie machbar?
Danke für eure Hilfe!

Gruz Ritschi


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Dezember 2004)

```
table {
    text-align:center;
}
```


----------



## Ritschi75 (19. Dezember 2004)

WOW! Das ging aber schnell! Vielen Dank!
Ich dachte, das text-align attribut sei nur um text auszurichten...
Hätte ich doch mal probieren sollen :-(

Gruss Rico


----------

